# Fragen zum GWT



## Poines (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand gut mit dem GWT aus und kann mir kurz erklären (oder Links posten) wie man serverseitig mit dem GWT programmiert und beispielsweise auf eine MySQL-DB mit dem GWT zugreift?

Grüße,
Poines


----------

